# What kind of print is this?



## 10OEightCLo (Oct 26, 2014)

My plans are to start a clothing line, but starting off with just a collection of shirts.

I am very interested to know what kind of print work is this for both images? It looks similar to full sublimation, but to my knowledge, full sublimation can only be done on white shirts. Please help me out with this, I'd greatly appreciate it.

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/02...1c94fc7ebfcf99264_1024x1024.jpeg?v=1406841622

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/02...84855ad16859f5d6e_1024x1024.jpeg?v=1411760946


----------



## Creative Pile (May 5, 2012)

The one with the artwork on the bottom corner can be as a 4-color water base discharge or 
printed with 5-10 colors to match the original artwork. I would contact your local screen shop to get a price and recommendation for your designs.
The one with the red & white stars should be able to print using sublimation. The colors just wont be as vibrant.


----------



## DBurke (Nov 9, 2011)

the first one is definitely direct to garment


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

If you look closely, both background shirt images are exactly the same. These are digital mock ups not actual photos of printed garments. For that reason it's not possible to say _definitively _what method would be used.
The top one could be done as process, simulated process or index. Discharge may or may not be utilized. Could be Direct To Garment but probably not sublimation because the shirts are Black. To achieve a clean, seam-to-seam all-over print (without any overprinting at the seams) as in the second image, it's likely the material would be printed prior to being sewn. But it could be done post assembly as an all-over print.
So there are a few viable options.

If either of these styles are what you want for your own designs, do shop around and don't just take definite "no's" as far as what can or can't be done. Some printers are limited as far as their capabilities and will tell customers "it can't be done" as opposed to "it can be done, but we don't do it".


----------



## 10OEightCLo (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you very much.


----------

